# Pillsbury Cinnamon Rolls



## tbrenk73 (Nov 11, 2010)

My almost 8 month old, 50 pound puppy, just swiped two uncooked small rolls from counter. Is the something very dangerous I should be worried about?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

I'd be more concerned about that fact that your dog just reinforced the behavior of counter surfing than that he ate some raw cinnamon rolls! If it was just 2 small ones you should be fine.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Take a look at the ingredients on the package to see if Yeast is one of them. 

I'm guessing it is- here is some info from the ASPCA's Toxic food list regarding Yeast.



> Yeast Dough
> Yeast dough can rise and cause gas to accumulate in your pet’s digestive system. This can be painful and can cause the stomach or intestines to rupture. Because the risk diminishes after the dough is cooked and the yeast has fully risen, pets can have small bits of bread as treats. However, these treats should not constitute more than 5 percent to 10 percent of your pet’s daily caloric intake.


The full list of Toxic foods can be seen here:

People Foods to Avoid Feeding Your Pets | ASPCA

You might want to call an ER Vet clinic to see what they recommend. 

Hope your pup will be feeling alright.


----------



## tbrenk73 (Nov 11, 2010)

We are working on the counter surfing.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tbrenk73 (Nov 11, 2010)

I checked the ingredients, no yeast flour.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

If it makes you feel any better, years ago one of my GSDs swiped an entire large uncooked pizza off our counter and we rushed her to the nearest emergency vet to have her stomach pumped. They did it because I asked them to, but they said she probably would have been fine.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

tbrenk73 said:


> I checked the ingredients, no yeast flour.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's good, you might want to call an ER Vet Clinic to be on the safe side and for peace of mind-I would.


I'd keep an eye on him to make sure he's doing alright.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Heck, at one time or another ALL our dogs have counter surfed, or grabbed things from the BBQ pit, or swiped something they shouldn't have..don't beat yourself up. If no yeast then you should be fine and your pup will have learned we Humans keep really good things on the counter! Good thing is most dogs, with training, eventually stop, but honestly if we leave something within their reach, then it is US who should have a time out, not our dogs. 

Just read some of the past posts to see what else our Golden Kids have grabbed...
and some of them are way old enough to know better, but it happens! Just watch your counter and learn to push food way to the back. My two taught me to keep my kitchen much cleaner and things put away. Wish they could teach me to do the laundry more often!


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

I would go back to sleep if I were you. That's nothing compared to what some of our dogs have eaten, mine included.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Gwen_Dandridge said:


> I would go back to sleep if I were you. That's nothing compared to what some of our dogs have eaten, mine included.


Indeed. My Golden ate 11 out of the 12 Dunkin Donuts I had on a platter to serve at a meeting of pre-school teachers before I found out what she had been doing and grabbed the platter away from her. I never considered her *health* for a moment! I worried what I was going to *serve*!

And my yellow Lab (who was huge and could reach far higher than we ever realized) took the ham we had been eating for Easter and started mopping up the kitchen floor (which was very nice wood up until then) with it! I took it away from him only on principle. No one was going to eat it after what he had done to it! He was taking _such_ delight in that big ham, waving it all around the floor!

(I take it we are not telling stories of grotesque non-food items eaten in this thread?)

NewfieMom


----------

